# F. C. Strick & Company Limited



## Ted's Son (Jul 24, 2008)

My father sailed with this company as Chief Engineer for many years. I'd be interested in any information on his life at sea.

Michael Scott "Mike"
Son of Edgar V. "Ted" Scott


----------



## welchlecky (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi michel, Idid 6 trips on the Goulistan 1966 to december 68 as lecky.and i'm sure i did afew trips around the coast with your dad (did he roll his own cigs?) hope you find more imfo aboutyour dad. love to see the pictures of the Goulistan if you can put them on this site.I used to have great one of her going into Venice.


----------



## Ted's Son (Jul 24, 2008)

I actually doubt it. My father passed away in 1962.


----------



## welchlecky (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ted,my blunder, it was 1956-Dec59,not 1966 as i put on the last reply.


----------



## graham kerr (Oct 7, 2008)

welchlecky said:


> Hi Ted,my blunder, it was 1956-Dec59,not 1966 as i put on the last reply.


hi welchlecky this is graham kerr formerly employed at strick office liverpool 1966/72.
did you know any shore staff from 1961 onwards? (1961 strick used liverpool agent ew turner where I started work @15 yra of age)
I'm interested in any former strick employees
Cheers
Graham


----------



## welchlecky (Oct 1, 2006)

graham kerr said:


> hi welchlecky this is graham kerr formerly employed at strick office liverpool 1966/72.
> did you know any shore staff from 1961 onwards? (1961 strick used liverpool agent ew turner where I started work @15 yra of age)
> I'm interested in any former strick employees
> Cheers
> Graham


Hi graham, sorry i dont remember any names, i was in liverpool in1956-57-58-59,on the Goulistan, muristan,turkistan,baiuchistan.all great ships and great ship mates,and many happy memories. cheers welchlecky.


----------

